# Score!



## element47 (Apr 23, 2011)

Twas a good night at the local coin club. I bought 9 qty common date silver dollars in completely average circulated condition for $310 = $34.50 each. Current scrap is about $36. Not world shaking, but we takes what we can gets. 

The more remarkable deal was a fellow selling one of those goofy "Franklin Mint" (actually Morgan Mint, which may be a subsidiary) things, in this case a 6 tr oz .999 JFKennedy round. Proof, in an airtight, with COA and velvet case. He was asking $35 an ounce = $210 and I snapped it up. 







Yes, I definitely believe it is real silver, it weights 186.7 grams, and as goofy as those "Franklin Mint" sterling silver (this isn't sterling, it's .999) Currier & Ives and Norman Rockwell plates and teensy antique car and baseball player and US president mini-ingots are IMO, I have never heard any suggestion that they aren't genuine metal.


----------

